# UBB is great, but it can be better!



## CyberPet (Sep 13, 2000)

My first post (hopefully there'll be more once I get my copy of the OS X beta).

I'm member of several UBB's and this is one of the most colorful ones I've seen. 

A tip to make things a bit easier (I don't know how you do it, I just know it can be done with this model of UBB):

After you post your reply, let the page scroll down to the post you made (i.e. the last one).

In threads where you go over several pages, if you post a reply, let the browser go to that second (or whatever number of pages it might be) page at the bottom of that page (i.e. to the message you just wrote).

Also, do not add ICQ icons on the page (some UBB's has that), it's deadly slow since Mirabilis is a very slow service. If you want to add ICQ awareness, make a seperate page with those who want to be ICQ aware on the web.

It's hard to describe in English (I'm Swedish), but if you're totally confused of what I mean I could give you an url to another UBB where they've added those functions.

Another nice feature would be a FAQ when that time comes, so that the forum doesn't get overloaded with the same question over and over again. Perhaps also a linkpage with software that are carbonized ot work with OS X.

Well, that's all for now... 

PS, maybe remove "Email Notification" as default, it might be a terrible thing in case a thread gets very long and the person starting the thread didn't think clearly.


----------



## nicholasbs (Sep 13, 2000)

Good ideas.

I can't wait to get it, I ordered it early today...


----------

